
50 Shades of Programming: What If Christian Grey Were a Programmer? - kuzirashi
http://danielkmak.com/blog/programming/storytelling/novel/2017/05/29/50-shades-of-programming-what-if-christian-grey-were-a-programmer.html
======
minimaxir
HN allows a _small_ number of reposts; you've submitted this 5 times in the
last day.

